# powdering factory 16"S



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

looking at my cruze today, i have thought about powdering the wheels. 

its a crm cruze, factory 16"s. im not looking for new wheels, or going up in size. im just doing (if anything) with what i have. 

we have an in house powder shop. 

black on red is purdy. was thinking matte black with the wheel weight lip left alone.

just thoughts. 

thanks.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*white*, with *red* or *blue* or *orange/gold* "pin-stripe(s)" always looks both CLEAN and NICE.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

i panted my stock 16's black since the wheel choice out there is scarce right now.did flat black also..i painted the weight tho as i felt it would look funky left silver. i have a silver cruze tho..but red and black is still secksy.


----------

